# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > مقالات مرتبط با برنامه نویسی VB > مقاله: دانلود کتاب آموزش ویژوال بیسیک در n+1 روز

## AlgorithmX

سلام!
داشتم تو سایت ها چرخ میزدم دیدم یک کتاب خوب و جامعی در زمینه کار با ویژوال بیسیک هست.
اینم لینکش!

تشکر کردن نیمی از ایمان است... خودم (ره)

----------


## TAMIGI

> سلام!
> داشتم تو سایت ها چرخ میزدم دیدم یک کتاب خوب و جامعی در زمینه کار با ویژوال بیسیک هست.
> اینم لینکش!
> 
> تشکر کردن نیمی از ایمان است... خودم (ره)


لینکیش مشکل داره لطفا تو 4 shared  اپ کنین تا بقیه هم بتونن استفاده کنن .

----------


## voiceoffox

سلام ...  :لبخند گشاده!: 

من دیگه VB کار نمیکنم اما از اون قدیما 3 تا PDF آموزشی (که یکی از اونا همون "آموزش ویژوال بیسیک در n+1 روز" هس) دارم به علاوه یک پی دی اف آموزش 21 تابع API که اینجا براتون میزارم ... ضمن این که همشون پارسی هستن و میتونن از لینک مستقیم سایت دانلودشون کنن (به جز آموزش در n+1 روز که تو فورشیرد آپلود کردم آخه حجمش از حد مجاز بیشتر بود !  :گریه: ) ... امیدوارم بدردتون بخوره !  :متفکر: 

آموزش ویزوال بیسیک در n+1 روز :

http://www.4shared.com/file/z90LlLTl/Visual_Basic.html

بقیه :

----------


## AlgorithmX

> لینکیش مشکل داره لطفا تو 4 shared اپ کنین تا بقیه هم بتونن استفاده کنن .


تستش کردم مشکلی نداشت!

----------


## voiceoffox

چه استقبالی !!!!!!!  :قهقهه:

----------


## voiceoffox

فارسی که تموم شد اما اگه انگیلیسی بخواین دارم ها !!! می خواین ؟

----------

